# Mac vs. PC



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

AAAAHHHHGGGHGHRRRR! I am about to go insane! I own a PC, and it's nothing but virus after virus. Can't log on, then I can't get it to turn off. Can't get the net up unless I go through Google Earth. The computer guy just left a few days ago, now he has to come out, again! The stupid thing is only 2 yrs old! Do people really sit around and think of ways to infect all of our computers?

OK, so who has a Mac? Is it really easy/ no viruses/ can do anything the PC can do? Can you use it for your business without having to convert everything before sending to pc users? 

Please let the computer Gods smile on me today...please let me get through billing without an issue. I beg of you!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I love my Mac, visit apple.com. I also maintain 100 macs at an elementary school, have more problems with the one pc there than all the macs. They are very user friendly and intuitive. The biggest drawback is the lack of third party software for macs. With google.docs and the trend towards internet based apps that is becoming less of an issue. I use office and QB Pro for my business. Mac has Ilife, which is great for managing photos,movies, etc. With Office 2008 there is no problem sending documents, they now use .docx. You can also easily convert to a .pdf. I really like the way all the programs work together. If there is a Mac store with a genius bar near you, go check it out!
The customer support is excellent as well.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

In my opinion MAC is over priced and yes you have to convert almost everything if you're sending it to PC, pdf's are cross platform. I prefer PC, I know MAC has some benefits, but PC is the standard and as often as I change them I couldn't justify the cost of a MAC. If you're having virus problems stay away from using Microsoft Internet Explorer and the Microsoft mail programs, use a pop up blocker, make sure to keep your anti virus software up to date and be careful what you download. On my PC I have an external hard drive where I store everything, I made an image of my hard drive with all my settings and software installed, any time I have a problem I just reformat.

.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, you done started a war now!

Gotta throw another volley in for Macs - I've been on them for years and absolutely love 'em. PCs/Windows are just clunky as hell. Interface if NOT intuitive at all. And yes, all the young punks are trying to think up new and interesting ways to infect 'em...
I just tried uploading iTunes onto the ex's brand new PC laptop - talk about a huge PITA. They're cheap, they're way cheaper than Macs...but once again, you get what you pay for.

Just read your reply, Mickey. You don't have to convert any MS documents or Photoshop files, the extensions are the same on both platforms...don't know about much else.

Mac


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Oh, you done started a war now!
> 
> Gotta throw another volley in for Macs - I've been on them for years and absolutely love 'em. PCs/Windows are just clunky as hell. Interface if NOT intuitive at all. And yes, all the young punks are trying to think up new and interesting ways to infect 'em...
> I just tried uploading iTunes onto the ex's brand new PC laptop - talk about a huge PITA. They're cheap, they're way cheaper than Macs...but once again, you get what you pay for.
> ...


You just got a MAC because your name is Mac.


.


----------



## ISelRfs (Jul 13, 2008)

I disagree,
PCs are as good as Macs. The truth is you've got to more knowledgeable about computers though.
I built my custom PC and boy there is no comparison.
I use Macs for business. Battery life is wonderful but MacOS is waaaay slow er and freezes more than my tweaked XP.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Whats the difference between a mac and pc? 
Do you use an anti virus program?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MAC's are becoming more and more popular and with that there are MANY a virus cropping up.

The ONLY reason there have been very little problems with MAC's is that hackers, spammers, viral designers have had no need or desire to infect such a limited number of machines.

The only reason there are ANY infections, viruses, Trojans, Worms on any ones computer is because there is insufficient protection.

AVAST (free download on the net) _or_ AVG (free as well _or _full version for a price) are the *ONLY* two I would recommend.


http://www.download.com/AVG-Anti-Vi...239_4-10320142.html?tag=lst-1&cdlPid=10861654

http://www.download.com/Avast-Home-Edition/3000-2239_4-10019223.html?tag=lst-1&cdlPid=10852750


And a big PS: GET RID OF McAFEE.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> MAC's are becoming more and more popular and with that there are MANY a virus cropping up.
> 
> The ONLY reason there have been very little problems with MAC's is that hackers, spammers, viral designers have had no need or desire to infect such a limited number of machines.
> 
> ...


Agreed! i use Avast. I have used AVG but did not like to have to keep updating it. The Avast does it automatically.


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

Laurie - I work as a software engineer on the space program and although we use PCs at our desks at work (the giant aerospace co. who shall remain nameless gets a deal on Dells - OK that might not be the only reason we use PCs at our desks ) many of us have Macs at home. Yes Macs are easy. No they do not get viruses and therefore you don't have to purchasd and update virus sw. Yes you can send all the same files from your Mac to a PC user without any conversion at all - Mac applications create the same file types whether it's a Word doc, a JPEG, a PDF, etc. The only hitch would be if you use an application (like Quickbooks Premier) that is made only for Windows. In that case you would have to make your Mac a dual-boot machine so you could run Windows on part of your disk.

For our construction business and for personal use at home we use Macs. I love that I can push the power button and the computer is ready to go in 2 seconds. I love that I don't have to interrupt my work to re-boot or wait for endless OS or anti-virus updates to download almost daily. If one application crashes (which they never do) your entire machine doesn't freeze up - you don't have to reboot or force the applications to quit, you just close the one application and re-open it without losing any of your other work. Peripherals are really plug and play on a Mac, not plug and download drivers and configure and play.

I'm fairly certain I will never go back to a Windows machine for our business or personal use. I'm just sorry I waited so long to make the switch. As an engineer I had the very wrong notion that Windows machines were 'real' computers and Macs were toys. I couldn't have been more wrong. Mac OS X is the only consumer OS that comes with a complete Java runtime and development environment so I pretty much use the Mac side of the machine for everything - I hop over to Windows to enter receipts, do payroll and generate invoices in Quickbooks but I switch back over to the Mac side to do everything else - programming, estimating, contracts, drawings, photo work, email, internet, banking. I don't ever need to tinker with a registry or system files on the Mac side because the OS is so much more stable. When I was young and had extra time on my hands I used to enjoy fiddling around in the archaic guts of my Windows machine but now I just want my computer to work when I turn it on. Windows is so bad that they had to make a registry editing program for dummies called RegEdit so that the average Joe could "fix" their computer when applications started colliding and keys became corrupted. No need for such a thing on the Mac because it just works.

I disagree with folks who think you have to be more knowledgeable about computers to use a Windows machine. If you really want to work with the guts of your Mac you would need to be far more knowledgeable - Macs don't have any of the system interface tools for dummies that Windows has for tinkering with the system files. But...the beauty of the Mac is that you don't need to tinker with the system files :notworthy. It just works.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Agreed! i use Avast. I have used AVG but did not like to have to keep updating it. The Avast does it automatically.



I do like the protection of AVG better. But I like AVAST better all around and therefore I do use it.

I have done a complete system scan with AVAST, it came up clean. I then shut it down, installed a Full AVG system and did a new scan. The AVG found things that the AVAST did not. I erased them then dumped the AVG and re installed AVAST.


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The ONLY reason there have been very little problems with MAC's is that hackers, spammers, viral designers have had no need or desire to infect such a limited number of machines.
> 
> The only reason there are ANY infections, viruses, Trojans, Worms on any ones computer is because there is insufficient protection.



Tee hee....you said the ONLY reason Macs don't get viruses is because of the limited market share and then you said the only reason any computer gets a virus is because of insufficient protection. Which do you believe? I think it's the later. The architecture of the Mac OS and the system files permissions are quite different from Windows. The architecture and permissions of the Mac OS make it far less susceptible to infection.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And a big PS: GET RID OF McAFEE.


I've been using PC's protected by McAfee since 1996. Never had a virus.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> I've been using PC's protected by McAfee since 1996. Never had a virus.


Can not stand McAfee


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

Now that you guys mention it - I had PCs for years and never had a virus either. I ran mostly Norton although I did try McAfee and TrendMicro once. I wasn't too fond of either and went back to Norton. I did get a heck of a lot of spyware though - ugh, hated that stuff! I think TrendMicro might have been the best spyware protection at the time.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

cant stand Norton either


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I have had a mac now for about 2 years and have never had a minutes problem with it. The only drawback is as RCPaint mentioned about the third party software. It is out there for more popular software but when you get into more specialized, like construction, the number dwindles down. I actually had to buy a PC laptop that I use for business that never sees the internet so I could find compatible software.

You can get Windows XP or Vista and run them on your mac but that sounds to me like you are buying a Ford and putting a Chevy engine in it.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

I have had Mcafee in the past. My compter guy switched me to AVG. I hate the constant downloads.

Right now my computer (AVG) says there are no viruses, not spyware, nothing wrong...and yet I still am having issues getting (and staying) online. I think I'll have to take the plung and get a Mac. If I hate it I can always put the PC back on my desk. Believe you me...if Mac is 1/4 more reliable I'll never go back! 

Now I have to talk the boss into buying me a mac...any suggestions?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

asked at a nother forum, got this link. Dont know if its of any use, but you can try it
http://designer-info.com/DTP/mac_pc_history.htm


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

CatAlii said:


> Tee hee....you said the ONLY reason Macs don't get viruses is because of the limited market share and then you said the only reason any computer gets a virus is because of insufficient protection. Which do you believe? I think it's the later. The architecture of the Mac OS and the system files permissions are quite different from Windows. The architecture and permissions of the Mac OS make it far less susceptible to infection.


disagree with you on this one... you always know to watch out when someone starts their post with their credentials. Macs are very susceptible to attacks just as PCs are and I agree with MALCO in that not as many people are familiar with Macs as compared to PCs, therefore making it less likely that a virus will pop up. It seems as if the reason most people opt to get a mac is because they are supposed to be more user friendly.

I've been using a PC for years and years with no problems to date (cross my fingers)... keep your anti-spyware and anti-virus software up to date


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CatAlii said:


> Tee hee....you said the ONLY reason Macs don't get viruses is because of the limited market share and then you said the only reason any computer gets a virus is because of insufficient protection. Which do you believe? I think it's the later. The architecture of the Mac OS and the system files permissions are quite different from Windows. The architecture and permissions of the Mac OS make it far less susceptible to infection.


Alright! So I stepped on me tongue........When I sad "any", I meant any PC. I do not consider MAC's as Internet friendly/the rest of the Computing World friendly.

The restate: The ONLY reason a PC (any computer) gets a Virus is because of INSUFFICIENT protection!!!!!!!


MAC's are gonna get REALLY, REALLY screwed in the next few years!!!!


AS for the "Architecture and Permission" point............Tee hee.....If one man can design something to be impenetrable, then another can design a way to defeat it! PERIOD. (anyhow.....Apple Incorporated would have you believe that MAC's are safer. They ARE NOT. Just not as popular with the virus writers.)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LaurieC said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> I have had Mcafee in the past. My compter guy switched me to AVG. I hate the constant downloads.
> 
> ...



Your inability to stay on/log on/navigate the Web is the problem of your port configuration, you ISP, your MODEM or your wire carrier.

NOT your protection.


Find a new tech. Pay the $100.00 per hour charge and see what happens.


Has your techie TOTALLY removed your OS, scrubbed your drive, re formatted and partitioned the drive, then re loaded??????

If not...............He is worthless.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I agree that staying online is an issue with our connection, not your computer. 

I have used a Mac since 1984. My last one was a Powerbook G4 with all the bells and whistles. I finally replaced it after years of abuse. I dropped it more times than I can remember. It went on numerous jobsites. It's dented all over the place. The battery is shot. The keyboard won't type caps after a little beer got in it, (don't drink and surf), and the wireless antennae suffered a deadly fate at the same time. 

The G4 was $2500 5 years ago. I replaced it with a MacBook for $1200 last month. It has everything but a DVD burner. It can also boot in MS-DOS or whatever they call that thing. :laughing:

Hey where are all the people who converted from Mac's to PC's, eh?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris G said:


> I agree that staying online is an issue with our connection, not your computer.
> 
> I have used a Mac since 1984. My last one was a Powerbook G4 with all the bells and whistles. I finally replaced it after years of abuse. I dropped it more times than I can remember. It went on numerous jobsites. It's dented all over the place. The battery is shot. The keyboard won't type caps after a little beer got in it, (don't drink and surf), and the wireless antennae suffered a deadly fate at the same time.
> 
> ...


Not many have .....................................................................................
....................................................................................
..........................Yet!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Got my little Mac notebook in April, and I'm getting used to it. Lots of nice things over Windows.
Making the change gradually, Vista was the last straw for me. Why should I suffer when I buy Microsoft products?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

silvertree said:


> Got my little Mac notebook in April, and I'm getting used to it. Lots of nice things over Windows.
> Making the change gradually, Vista was the last straw for me. Why should I suffer when I buy Microsoft products?


What are you using for a word processor and spread sheets?


.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> What are you using for a word processor and spread sheets?
> 
> 
> .




Yeaaaaahh Booooy!!!


----------



## Tomb (Jul 2, 2004)

I had a pc since they came out and I bought a Mac around 8 months ago. I bought the Mac mini. Its the cheapest, smallest Mac made and it works like a hundred times better than my latest model hot rodded pc. Anyone that says pcs are better is full of ****.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Tomb said:


> I had a pc since they came out and I bought a Mac around 8 months ago. I bought the Mac mini. Its the cheapest, smallest Mac made and it works like a hundred times better than my latest model hot rodded pc. *Anyone that says pcs are better is full of *****.


Says you.


.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> MAC's are becoming more and more popular and with that there are MANY a virus cropping up.
> 
> The ONLY reason there have been very little problems with MAC's is that hackers, spammers, viral designers have had no need or desire to infect such a limited number of machines.


Part of the reason for the recent run ups in Mac viruses is because of those Mac (young hip guy) vs PC (older boring guy). There was one with the PC guy sneezing through the whole ad. And the MAC guy was poking fun of him for always getting a virus. I read an article a few days after that ad came out on Yahoo. MAC's were getting bombed with viruses really bad after that ad circulated around. It settled down after a few days, but Apple really messed up by putting that ad out. 

JJ


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> What are you using for a word processor and spread sheets?


Are you asking this because you don't know that MS Office is available for the Mac? That's right...Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Entourage...all work just fine on the Mac platform. Docs made on one platform open up seamlessly on the other...

And no, I liked Macs long before I became known as Mac! After working on both platforms, I found the Mac to "flow" much better - folder set up and accessibility, system software layout, hardware interface, menu bar pulldowns, etc. I was a lab admin for a University graduate Media program for 6 years and can say without a doubt - working on the Macs was MUCH less of a headache than working on the PCs...

I don't speak this to convert the hardcore PC guys out there - I merely mention it for those who are tired of staring at the blue screen of death or dealing w/ patch after patch after patch etc... try some time on a Mac, see if it "fits" you.

Unless you're running corporate business-specific software, there's probably a Mac version of the software you need.

Mac

ETA: Dude above me - are you serious... achin' colon? That's your screen name? Try some Prep H!!


----------



## Tomb (Jul 2, 2004)

I had a pc since they came out and I bought a Mac around 8 months ago. I bought the Mac mini. Its the cheapest, smallest Mac made and it works like a hundred times better than my latest model hot rodded pc. Anyone that says pcs are better is full of ****.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

aikencolon said:


> Part of the reason for the recent run ups in Mac viruses is because of those Mac (young hip guy) vs PC (older boring guy). There was one with the PC guy sneezing through the whole ad. And the MAC guy was poking fun of him for always getting a virus. I read an article a few days after that ad came out on Yahoo. MAC's were getting bombed with viruses really bad after that ad circulated around. It settled down after a few days, but Apple really messed up by putting that ad out.
> 
> JJ



This COMPLETELY reinforces my statement.


This is a very interesting occurrence. Thanks for the factoid!


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Got my little Mac notebook in April, and I'm getting used to it. Lots of nice things over Windows.
> Making the change gradually, Vista was the last straw for me. Why should I suffer when I buy Microsoft products?


 
Don't even get me started about Vista. I have it on my new work laptop (take it to the site with me). I think it is the one thing that has sent me over the edge. I have issues sending excel docs (all my work is in excel) to other PC users that don't have Vista. It is such a pain. 

What I find interesting is the emotion this question brings up in everyone. 

My computer guy is coming back out today. I'll have him check the connection, but my hubby's computer (in the same room) works fine. I wish I had the time to learn everything there is to know about my PC...but I don't. I just want it to work. (If I was that interested in computers I wouldn't be building a cabana in the hot sun.)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LaurieC said:


> Don't even get me started about Vista..........My computer guy is coming back out today. I'll have him check the connection, but my hubby's computer (in the same room) works fine.


Do not get _me_ started about that thing called Vista. Such garbage.

Sounds to me like you do have port issues or your router is not liking your configuration. (could be one in the same)

I have uninstalled many Vista OS's and replaced them with XP.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Are you asking this because you don't know that MS Office is available for the Mac? That's right...Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Entourage...all work just fine on the Mac platform. Docs made on one platform open up seamlessly on the other...


I forgot about MS Office for Mac, but you reminded me, I was pointing out that if you have MS office on a Mac you're using Microsoft.



BuiltByMAC said:


> And no, I liked Macs long before I became known as Mac! After working on both platforms, I found the Mac to "flow" much better - folder set up and accessibility, system software layout, hardware interface, menu bar pulldowns, etc. I was a lab admin for a University graduate Media program for 6 years and can say without a doubt - working on the Macs was MUCH less of a headache than working on the PCs...


I was just kidding.



BuiltByMAC said:


> I don't speak this to convert the hardcore PC guys out there - I merely mention it for those who are tired of staring at the blue screen of death or dealing w/ patch after patch after patch etc... try some time on a Mac, see if it "fits" you.


I had a Mac, I didn't care for it, the one button mouse bothered me. It' a PC world that's why I have PC, If Macs were the most popular and cheap I'd probably have a Mac.



BuiltByMAC said:


> Unless you're running corporate business-specific software, there's probably a Mac version of the software you need.
> 
> 
> Mac



Do they make Microsoft Pinball for Mac?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> What are you using for a word processor and spread sheets?
> 
> 
> .


Open office for Mac---http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/download/index.html


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Can we start the VHS vs Betamax debate or the DVD vs. Blu-ray?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> Can we start the VHS vs Betamax debate or the DVD vs. Blu-ray?


Betamax and DVD.




.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Betamax is better...good luck finding any rentals at the local Blockbuster


----------



## TechGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

If your IT guy (I'm assuming consultant) was just out there and now has to come out again, he's doing something wrong - start looking for a new IT guy (no, really). There are plenty of ways of securing Windows machines against spyware/malware/viruses that *don't* involve switching to an entirely new OS. Don't get me wrong, i'm not a Microsoft loving Mac hater - my iMac is sitting right here next to my XP and Vista machines (now THERE's an awful OS). If there's already a Windows Server infrastructure in place, you *can* have Mac's work and talk to them, but you're adding complexity (permissions, etc...) which leads to other problems. Seriously, look for another IT guy (or read this one the riot act), as he apparently thinks you're a great source of re-occurring revenue.


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

*Mac 100%*

the in mac is so ahead of the pc. 30 years ................... definition of p.c. (piece a cra#) (Problem Constantly) (Poor Computer)

(example i got a mac airbook) lap top is faster than any pc you can buy at best buy.and doe'snt need cooling system , the technologie is totaly different it's like buyin a new car , 

if you buy a gmc 1985 every month something will go wrong

or for more money you get a nice f450,2008 no worry there loll:thumbsup:

want to beat youre PC.? click on the link. funny 
i got 111 for score

http://www.funny-games.biz/beatup-pc.html


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

bcradio said:


> disagree with you on this one... you always know to watch out when someone starts their post with their credentials. Macs are very susceptible to attacks just as PCs are and I agree with MALCO in that not as many people are familiar with Macs as compared to PCs, therefore making it less likely that a virus will pop up. It seems as if the reason most people opt to get a mac is because they are supposed to be more user friendly.
> 
> I've been using a PC for years and years with no problems to date (cross my fingers)... keep your anti-spyware and anti-virus software up to date


You're right. Why would a software engineer know more about operating systems than a contractor? Silly me...

We could argue all day about what OS is more susceptible to attacks but, based on what I know about the architecture of the Mac OS/Unix compared to the archictecture of Windows/DOS I feel that Macs are less susceptible. That is one of the reasons that you rarely hear about a Mac with a virus. I'm sure another reason has to do with market share but neither is the entire story. Some folks even feel that Mac users are more computer savy and less likely to open an file that contains a virus but I don't necessarily agree with that either. Of course all computers are susceptible to viruses, no OS is immune and whether a Mac is as susceptible or less I still don't think it's the only reason why a Mac is a more reliable computer than a Windows based system. In response to the original post I was just stating various reasons why I prefer Macs. I thought it was relevant that I had significant experience with both platforms which is why I included my credentials. I'd take medical advice from a medical professional before I would from an attorney and I assumed folks might feel the same about computers. I thought this was a place to share our knowledge and help each other.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

Cathy,

I appreciate your input. In fact, I appreciate everyones help/ input/ advice/ opinion (even those who are obviously missing a screw or two). This IS a place to share knowledge, and information. Thanks!


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

TechGuy said:


> If your IT guy (I'm assuming consultant) was just out there and now has to come out again, he's doing something wrong - start looking for a new IT guy (no, really). There are plenty of ways of securing Windows machines against spyware/malware/viruses that *don't* involve switching to an entirely new OS. Don't get me wrong, i'm not a Microsoft loving Mac hater - my iMac is sitting right here next to my XP and Vista machines (now THERE's an awful OS). If there's already a Windows Server infrastructure in place, you *can* have Mac's work and talk to them, but you're adding complexity (permissions, etc...) which leads to other problems. Seriously, look for another IT guy (or read this one the riot act), as he apparently thinks you're a great source of re-occurring revenue.


The boss said the same thing. He's refusing to pay the bill for the first trip b/c nothing was fixed. I'm on the hunt now for a new IT gal.

I just want life to be simple. I know, I know...fat chance. If I can get a handle on the computer issues it will be a big leap in the right direction. Besides...I have to pay my subs in a few days. I simply CAN'T tell them their checks are being held b/c my computer is on vacation. There is no "screw you" in TEAM.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Now days I think understanding your business tools means computers also.
For me the learning curve was difficult, but I use a desktop, a laptop both with Windows XP and a Macbook with Ubuntu and the Mac os. That way I can run 2020 kitchen design on a Mac. I also use open Office and a bunch of other open source (free) software. Power point with Open Office is better for me and it was free. All this stuff works fine.
When Vista came out and friends were telling me about issues I took the leap to a Mac. Free software for both systems, and Ubuntu is in my opinion superior to the Windows OS.
To each their own.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

LaurieC said:


> The boss said the same thing. He's refusing to pay the bill for the first trip b/c nothing was fixed. I'm on the hunt now for a new IT *gal*.
> .


You hired a girl to do a nerds work? Well I guess you got what you deserved then didn't you young lady?


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

No, no young man- my nerd has a p*%nis. I'm going to take a step up this time and find a gal. So that I *can *get what I pay for.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Sure, that's all good and fine until you're looking to strike up a conversation about Star Trek. Where you gonna be then, huh? Stuck with a working computer maybe, but at what cost?


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Im a Commodore 64 guy myself.

load "contractortalk",8,1:whistling


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Girl geeks, works for me. I always make passes at girls that wear glasses.
Especially if they know how to boot up a hard drive.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

CatAlii said:


> Of course all computers are susceptible to viruses, no OS is immune


There a few different OS's (methods) that are completely 100% secure. One example would be running googles OS from a CD Rom. There are actually several OS's you can run from a disk now a days. I guess you could take out the CD driver or something along those lines, but the OS itself would be 100% fine. Another one is to run any OS in a separate HD and make it read only. That application is not easy to set up or maintain but very effective.

JJ


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

aikencolon said:


> There a few different OS's (methods) that are completely 100% secure. One example would be running googles OS from a CD Rom. There are actually several OS's you can run from a disk now a days. I guess you could take out the CD driver or something along those lines, but the OS itself would be 100% fine. Another one is to run any OS in a separate HD and make it read only. That application is not easy to set up or maintain but very effective.
> 
> JJ


Nothing. I repeat............NOTHING is 100 % "secure". As I said before.........If one man can design it, another man can defeat it!!!!!!!!!

It is just a matter of time.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris G said:


> Sure, that's all good and fine until you're looking to strike up a conversation about Star Trek. Where you gonna be then, huh? Stuck with a working computer maybe, but at what cost?


:laughing: Chris, you make a good point...I guess we'll just have to talk about stuff like quantitative data analysis, or the eminent political philosopher John Stewart Mill's take on liberty.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

CatAlii said:


> You're right. Why would a software engineer know more about operating systems than a contractor? Silly me...


And who might this contractor be that you speak of?

That apparently doesn't know as much about operating systems as a software engineer?




CatAlii said:


> We could argue all day about what OS is more susceptible to attacks but, based on what I know about the architecture of the Mac OS/Unix compared to the archictecture of Windows/DOS I feel that Macs are less susceptible. That is one of the reasons that you rarely hear about a Mac with a virus. I'm sure another reason has to do with market share but neither is the entire story. Some folks even feel that Mac users are more computer savy and less likely to open an file that contains a virus but I don't necessarily agree with that either. Of course all computers are susceptible to viruses, no OS is immune and whether a Mac is as susceptible or less I still don't think it's the only reason why a Mac is a more reliable computer than a Windows based system. In response to the original post I was just stating various reasons why I prefer Macs. I thought it was relevant that I had significant experience with both platforms which is why I included my credentials. I'd take medical advice from a medical professional before I would from an attorney and I assumed folks might feel the same about computers. I thought this was a place to share our knowledge and help each other.


I agree with you on this for the most part. There may be many reasons as to why Macs (seemingly) have less problems with viruses, but I think the main reason is the fact that there are many more people who use PC's and that is what causes the many more cases of viruses on them.

I too have significant experience with both operating systems and believe both systems to be stable and reliable. It really comes down to the end user


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

bcradio said:


> ... It really comes down to the end user


Oh great, now you sound like my hubby...everything is always my fault.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I look at a few different ways... I have had computers my whole life (27 now) started with dumb terminals and 300 baud modems. First "real" computer was a 286-12 with a 20 meg (compressed to 40) hard drive and 640K of ram. It ran DR-DOS and Geoworks pro. (not even windows). Later we upgraded to windows 3.11 for workgroups. NEVER had a virius or spyware etc etc. Today I have 2 (down from 3 one 8 years old finally died) one running XP one running vista (not so bad) I dont have anti virus software or spyware sweepers installed. About 1 or 2 times a year I download AVG and do a sweep... Guess what its clean so I remove the program and carry on. 

You wont get viruses if you think for a least a second before you click on something or go places where you get viruses. 

Another reason why "so many" windows based machines have viruses is that there are a HUGE percentage more windows based boxes than mac based boxes. Just like people say that they always see ford trucks in the shop... well there is 3 times more ford trucks on the road than anyone else. So if 10% of 600 ford trucks is 60 it looks like a lot more than even 15% of 200 dodge trucks (30). So it apears that twice as many ford trucks are in the shop when in reality less are in than dodges. 

When the market share is split 50/50 then we will really see what happens. 

I have also seen the pinwheel of death a number of times on some friends macs... In fact one had an imac that needed reformating because his brother download some crap he should not have and trashed it. (might that be a virus?)


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Alrighty then, I think this thread has run it's course, we can sum it up, Macs are okay, nothing special, the one button mouse sucks and they're too expensive. On the other hand the PC, while not perfect is a much better value for the money.


.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

plain and simple. you're getting virus' from either downloading crap, or visiting crap or opening the crap in your email. don't give them the opportunity and you won't get their crap.

pc for me, never tried a mac. don't have anything against or for either one. just think MS is a better way to go since it's on what....98% of the computers in the world?


----------



## TechGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

This spyware/malware/virus issue is really driving the resurgence of thinclient computing. Desktops are just getting too expensive to maintain. We've replaced about 16 traditional LAN networks with thin client (terminal services) environments with the end result being much happier clients and much reduced (and predictable) support costs. Traditional desktops are replaced with 'dumb' terminals running an embedded OS (no hard drive, OS is on a chip) so it can't be infected with spyware. Everyone works off the server using a virtual desktop, and it enables anyone to log onto any PC anywhere and get their same desktop, even remotely. If laptops are required (for jobsite trailers, etc...) they don't have to be high end, as all they need to do is support the remote desktop connection... Something you may want to look in to.


----------

